
New Miami Hurricane Hazard: Dockless Scooters as Projectiles - evanb
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-08-29/miami-s-new-hurricane-hazard-dockless-scooters-as-projectiles
======
tzs
Another article which I don't think has a paywall:
[https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/30/hurricane-dorian-scooters-
re...](https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/30/hurricane-dorian-scooters-removed-from-
streets-in-florida.html)

